# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Menga ili....????

## Sonyy

:?  :?  :? Rodila sam prije skoro 2mj.dojim + dohrana,na prije par dana pojavilo se nešto kao menga u početku je bilo crvenkasto i oskudno, ali već 4 dan je smeđe, dosta tamno, krvarenje nekon poroda je prošlo nakon 4tj, i sad ovo, jel to menga ili???? Help :?  :?  :?

----------


## argenta

Pa, mogla bi biti. Ja sam je prvi put dobila tocno 2 mj poslije poroda, unatoc iskljucivom dojenju. U pocetku sam bila prestravljena, jer sam svuda procitala da ne bi trebala doci tako brzo, pa sam vec pomisljala na svakakve grozote. Ali kako je stala nakon 5-6 dana, skuzila sam da je sve OK. Ako ti ne prodje u normalno vrijeme, bolje se javi svom lijecniku/ ginicu asap.

----------


## tinkie winkie

ja sam "prokrvarila" točno mjesec dana nakon poroda, ali trajalo je sam 1 dan... ispostavilo se da nije menga... nego posljedica fizičkog forsiranja (a bila sam rodila na carski)

Ali ako ti traje već par dana, moglo bi biti...

----------


## Sonyy

Evo već tjedan dana traje, ne izgleda mi ko menga, a kaj bi drugo moglo biti?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Onda idi giniću, to je najbolji način i najbrži da riješiš dilemu...   :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

I ja bih se prikrpala, prvu "mengu" dobila sam kad je Kaleb imao 11 mjeseci - dva dana nečeg oskudnog smećkastog. Jučer sam nakon 5 mjeseci (sad on ima 16, još ga dojim) opet dobila takvu mengu - vrlo oskudno i smećkasto, ne crveno, dosta sluzavo.

Inače sam prije imala PCOS i (navodno) anovulatorne cikluse (očito nisu bili svi anovulatorni  :Grin:  ), a 2 mjeseca nakon poroda kad sam išla k giniću rečeno mi je da su se ciste povukle. 

Anyone? :?

----------


## Luna Rocco

E, da, prije trudnoće (kad ne bih bila na pilulama) sam imala mengu u prosjeku jednom do dvaput godišnje.

----------

